# Female question



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

Ok here's the question, if a female is going into heat, will she smell her pee? 
My girl has been doing this in the past two weeks or so and I was just wondering what this is all about? She doesn't seem to be in any pain and still goes at the same times as normal. I was thinking maybe UTI but the vet said no and didn't think it was too much of a big deal but I want to know.
This is my first experience with a female so I need to get with it I guess. She is 7 months old so I guess right around the time for a heat.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

My own male dogs smell their own pee. It's not at all unusual and I wouldn't put it down to anything.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I think they come to an age where they take ownership of their waste. It's almost like, "Ohh, did_ I _do that?"


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

Ok cool, I knew it was a stupid question but I have never seen the male dogs I had do this, or I wasn't paying enough attention.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Mine tend to smell where they have gone when they are in heat. She's a little young to be coming but doesn't mean it can't happen. Gilda's first heat was at 9 months which was early, my experience in the past has always been closer to a year.

Also note they can have 'silent' heats in which they don't bleed...which is what Gilda did her first one but since then they have normal...well except that she comes in every 4 months!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Shasta has been doing the same thing for about two weeks. She is just 8 months old. She started blowing her coat about three weeks ago, so I've been expecting her to come into heat any time.

Not very helpful, I know, but I had been wondering the same thing.


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

paulag1955 said:


> Shasta has been doing the same thing for about two weeks. She is just 8 months old. She started blowing her coat about three weeks ago, so I've been expecting her to come into heat any time.
> 
> Not very helpful, I know, but I had been wondering the same thing.


 
No it is helpfull and thank you. Your dog is a month older than mine but my girl isn't blowing coat just the normal shedding so far so who knows?

It's funny I can train a dog to do whatever I want but when it comes to things like this I am useless lol.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Zoe didn't blow her coat before her first heat at all though both my dogs do smell their pee from time to time. Her first heat was in September when she was 10 months old and second heat right now 3 months later. The only sign I got from her both times was reduced eating though some females will actually eat more


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Yes your female will smell her pee. It is the pee that changes when they are coming into heat. Mine does it more so when she is in heat. It smells different to her. You may also see any males lick up the urine if they can, to test it. That is how they know when the right time to breed is. Also note, her nipples will usually swell up during a heat, and will never go back down to as small as they were before her first heat. Just something else you may not be familiar with, but is normal. Do you have bloomers for her?? Sometimes they bleed a lot and other times just a little. It can take anywhere from 6 months to 18 months for a female to go through her first heat. I sometimes think it depends on how big she is going to get. I have noted, smaller females coming in sooner than larger females. But each one is an individual. You can also check with her breeder and see how old her mother was for her first heat.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Males are interested from the onset but a mature male knows it is time to breed when the progestrone level goes up. An immature male will try to breed at anytime during the heat cycle...as he matures he'll start to figure it out (sense progestrone levels). Progestrone has to be above a 4 for a bitch to be able to get pg.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Both my dogs smell their own and each other's pee all the time, and have since they were puppies.


----------



## Skynyrd (Jan 2, 2011)

My girl is 2, and she's always taken a quick sniff of her pee right after she goes. She may even give it a lick once in a while, then takes off leaving it behind. I don't think it means anything specific.


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

dawnandjr said:


> Yes your female will smell her pee. It is the pee that changes when they are coming into heat. Mine does it more so when she is in heat. It smells different to her. You may also see any males lick up the urine if they can, to test it. That is how they know when the right time to breed is. Also note, her nipples will usually swell up during a heat, and will never go back down to as small as they were before her first heat. Just something else you may not be familiar with, but is normal. Do you have bloomers for her?? Sometimes they bleed a lot and other times just a little. It can take anywhere from 6 months to 18 months for a female to go through her first heat. I sometimes think it depends on how big she is going to get. I have noted, smaller females coming in sooner than larger females. But each one is an individual. You can also check with her breeder and see how old her mother was for her first heat.


 
I am researching the bloomers now but I honestly don't think she will keep them on. Males are so much easier lol. (Don't tell her I said that) A little red rocket now and then but no big deal ughhhh, well it is what it is and I don't want to spay her till later if at all. She is or will be on the smaller side I think but it's hard to tell, she is smaller than her sister in substance though.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

On the bloomers, she may surprise you. Mine surprised me. She never tried to take them off. I did a modifaction of women's underwear with a maxi pad. Worked fine.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

They can definitely surprise you. Shasta came home Thursday with an IV catheter in her front leg, wrapped up in a bandage and never touched it once.


----------

